# Post your time-lapse video of your tank



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGU0kpfvnVs


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

wow no one? bump


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

oh well... bump


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

speedy snails
https://youtu.be/6aqoI0n2RWc


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's my Youtube channel which is full of fishy videos. Have a look yourself:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB2vVOIiDGJQSJzN7_xuJ-g


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

HAHAH cool, now that is more like it. Very nice videos boys. The snail one is mad and I love the marine fish. Bloody beautiful.

More BUMP


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Okedokey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGU0kpfvnVs


That was so cool! It looked like the cory was standing on its head!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool idea! The videos are fun to watch. The plants swaying almost goes with the music. I took a time lapse of my tank on accident a while back (thought I was videoing) and thought it looked really cool. 

There is iMovie on iPhones that is a pretty sweet video editor. I'll use that and post later [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

